# Corpsman/Medic Up!



## BloodStripe (Sep 25, 2014)

http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/art...ealistic-combat-trauma-mannequin?sf31580139=1



> *Corpsmen in California will soon receive a batch of 10 training dummies that writhe, bleed and ooze innards. (Rob Curtis / Staff)*
> 
> 
> By Joshua Stewart
> ...



How great is this?


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 25, 2014)

Not that great. I have been involved in evaluating these dummies and will say that they are not worth the money when compared to much cheaper alternatives.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 25, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Not that great. I have been involved in evaluating these dummies and will say that they are not worth the money when compared to much cheaper alternatives.



Really? That is interesting. Thank you for your direct input. They are rather expensive but I was unaware of any other "alternatives" out there, aside from using xxxx.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 25, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Not that great. I have been involved in evaluating these dummies and will say that they are not worth the money when compared to much cheaper alternatives.


Such as?
My wife last command used these a lot, then started working with the Mayo Clinic to use their dummies.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 25, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Such as?
> My wife last command used these a lot, then started working with the Mayo Clinic to use their dummies.



My experience and background tell me that these dummies are far too expensive, unreliable and not nearly durable enough. The alternative that these replace for the purpose they are stating(HemCon particularly) cannot be accurately represented in a dummy. As I said I had an official role in evaluation and testing of trauma dummies, and was not impressed.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 25, 2014)

I thought it was pretty cool when I first heard about it. Different models to choose from, with a menu of injuries. Those Larry Airway torso dummies used in EMT classes aren't cheap either.


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 25, 2014)

I haven't used the dummies, however I find it hard to believe that a dummy could do a better job of simulating injuries than current methods already in place.  The Marine Corps has been sending guys through TCCC for a little while now, and IME it's a great course.  Just went through again not too long ago and it's definitely improved over the years.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 25, 2014)

I was talking with Jamie Heinemann (yes, that Jamie Heinemann) about these dummies over a year ago, since he was instrumental in the design and manufacture...  he admitted they were not anywhere near perfect, but better than some of the other non-live tissue alternatives.  I will leave it at that.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah one of the things we saw was developed by a Hollywood SFX guy, tons of biomedical engineering things in it as well. Really cool stuff, but can you roll it? Can I move it into the woods? Can I leave it in the sun, or even outside for a period of time? These models are great in a hospital, but in a connex for 10 months a year? There is a lot if great tech, and eventually we will be closer, but currently we are not there. They are great models but nothing beats the alternative.


----------

